# Pathfinder VVT Problems. P1110 and P0135



## orion123 (Oct 4, 2015)

2001 Nissan Pathfinder SE 
3.5L
270,000 miles
4x4
Manual Trans 
A/C 

Reoccurring Codes: 
P1110
P0135 

My Symptoms: 
After clearing the codes, they will return within about an hour of highway driving, returning much sooner with city or "stop and go driving". 
Codes never return immediately after clearing them (never within 10 minutes)
Codes will alternate, both be present, or disappear for short periods of time. Engine seems to have decreased power when codes are present, however this has not been tested or verified. 

INFO FROM NISSAN: 

P1110 Nissan - Intake Valve Timing Control Bank 1
P0135 Nissan - Intake Valve Timing Control Bank 1

Possible causes
- Faulty Intake valve timing control solenoid valve
- Intake valve timing control solenoid valve harness is open or shorted
- Intake valve timing control solenoid valve may be faulty
- Crankshaft position sensor (POS) may be faulty
- Camshaft position sensor	

Tech notes:
Since the Intake valve timing control solenoid valve uses oil flow to control timing, dirty oil can cause the valve to stuck open or close. Before replacing the valve, change engine oil and filter and reset engine code.	

When is the code detected?
When there is a gap between angle of target and phase-control angle degree, the valve will stop working and the Engine Control Module (ECM) will trigger the P1110 code.

Possible symptoms
- Engine Light ON (or Service Engine Soon Warning Light)
- Possible engine lack/loss of power
- Posssible engine rough idle

P1110 Nissan Description
This mechanism hydraulically controls cam phases continuously with the fixed operating angle of the intake valve.

The Engine Control Module (ECM) receives signals such as crankshaft position, camshaft position, engine speed, and engine coolant temperature. Then, the ECM sends ON/OFF pulse duty signals to the intake valve timing control solenoid valve depending on driving status. This makes it possible to control the shut/open timing of the intake valve to increase engine torque in low/mid speed range and output in high-speed range.

The intake valve timing control solenoid valve changes the oil amount and direction of flow through intake valve timing control unit or stops oil flow. The longer pulse width advances valve angle. The shorter pulse width retards valve angle. When ON and OFF pulse widths become equal, the solenoid valve stops oil pressure flow to fix the intake valve angle at the control position.


What I have tried:

Clearing the codes multiple times
Tried different driving styles
Favored different RPM ranges while driving
Checking oil level
Changing oil and filter 5W30
Changed to Synthetic oil 5w30
Changing to 10w40 oil (to increase oil pressure)
Changed to synthetic 10w40
Cleaned inside of oil pan and oil pump screen (no debris or deposits were found)
Added "SeaFoam" to crank case (5 ounces)
Used "MotorMedic" Engine flush
Changed oil brand
Checked/cleaned VVT Sprocket cover oil ports (light deposits on flat surfaces only)
Used "Napa" engine flush
Changed oil filter type
Checked electrical function of the VVT solenoids
Cleaned internal screens/ ports inside the VVT solenoids
Changed both VVT solenoids
Replaced crank sensors(2)
Replaced Cam position sensors(3)
Had the vehicle inspected at Wilson Nissan (Bellingham, WA)
Had the ECM Reprogrammed at Wilson Nissan - TSB computer update (Bellingham, WA)


Negative, the target remains. 

The dealer could not find the problem
I could not find the problem. 

I need some new ideas on what to try here. I have exhausted my available options.


----------



## orion123 (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone got any ideas here?


----------



## orion123 (Oct 4, 2015)

No guesses?


----------



## Scricer (2 mo ago)

Any luck with this? Im having a similar issue on a 2L X-trail and ive also done all of the above maintenance


----------

